# What tortoise should I get?



## pm8

I'm looking to get my first tortoise. Although I'm a 'beginner' with regards tortoises, I have a number of other pets and am pretty well versed in the general care of a wide variety of creatures. I don't feel the need to necessarily be restricted to the traditional beginners species - I intend to research the care of my my chosen species well and won't be looking to 'get a better one' in a few years time, once I have more tortoise experience, - this one will stay with me for life.

I'm looking for something that won't get too big - he will mostly be kept indoors.

Currently on my short list are Western Hermans and Indian Stars I'm also researching Mediterranean Spur Thighed and Horsefields. I would welcome suggestions about other smaller breeds.

I appreciate that tortoises don't always liked being handled although I would like something that I can interact with - which would be best in this regard?


----------



## SueBoyle

Firstly, with tortoises, it’s always a good start to think of how they live in the wild, so outdoors always, except when hibernating. Non hibernating species are expensive and pretty difficult to keep indoors over winter due to the space needed. Horsfields or Russian tortoises are a burrowing species so definitely need deep outdoor areas. Interaction with tortoises is difficult. They will learn that you are the bringer of food, but that’s about it really.


----------



## pm8

Thanks for your advise SueBoyle. I am reconsidering whether I am able to properly provide for a tortoises needs.


----------



## SueBoyle

It’s really good that you are thinking about it before getting one. They are fantastic little creatures, but so many new owners try to improve on nature, which so often goes wrong. This is why after more than 40 years I’ve stopped breeding them, simply because I can’t live with the thought that some aren’t living optimum lives. Obviously here in the U.K. we have to supplement heat and light outdoors, but we can never give them 100% of what they need.


----------

